
Could we move Mars or Venus into Earth's orbit and live there? - rglovejoy
http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/2869/could-we-move-mars-or-venus-into-earths-orbit-and-live-there
======
russell
The answer is yes, but it would take a long time. The method is having dozens
of asteroids pass close to the transportee over and over for a very long time.

I am a little skeptical. Wouldn't this slow drifting into the earth's orbit
cause all kinds of unpleasantness, like collisions or tidal locking? However,
I am not an orbital mechanic and leave it to those so inclined.

The blog is full of all sorts of questions that I didnt know I needed the
answers to, but I have bookmarked it, just in case I need an answer. The
question be damned.

